# Biosira labs.. Anyone tried it? Legit?



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys.

Anyone tried Biosira labs?

- looking to buy some EQ of that brand, but cant really find anything about it.. Except that their anavar is winstrol.. But so many good brands out there is..

Guys. What you Think?


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

The only thing that put me off that lab was PIP!!!!

Omg


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Didn't get any pip from them I done a test & tren cycle awhile back & seems to be under dosed. A lot better labs floating round than this lot


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

There's a lot of this lab floating round Dublin, this and AS Labs aswel which I'd prefer over them anyday


----------



## Fanatic90 (Aug 19, 2015)

Byro89 said:


> There's a lot of this lab floating round Dublin, this and AS Labs aswel which I'd prefer over them anyday


iv just came across this post. Iv recently bought some sustatex by biosira. Also came from Dublin. The thing is it has white flip off cap and clear colour bottle. Any pics iv seen of this product has yellow cap and brown colour bottle. Anyone here any info on this?


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

go for a well known lab , if their anavar is winny that tells you something :thumb


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fanatic90 said:


> iv just came across this post. Iv recently bought some sustatex by biosira. Also came from Dublin. The thing is it has white flip off cap and clear colour bottle. Any pics iv seen of this product has yellow cap and brown colour bottle. Anyone here any info on this?


Yes well I bought a bottle of Test 400 a couple of months ago and it had a yellow flip off cap but the bottle was clear as far as I remember. Got good strength gains and size off it but its only a choice between AS Labs & Biosira I have where I'm based in Dublin!


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Byro89 said:


> Yes well I bought a bottle of Test 400 a couple of months ago and it had a yellow flip off cap but the bottle was clear as far as I remember. Got good strength gains and size off it but its only a choice between AS Labs & Biosira I have where I'm based in Dublin!


How was the pip of t400?

I give up on it bcos of pip and after every each inj test flu symptoms (carrier oil didn't agree with me?)


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

I tried ''anavar''...it was fu**ing dianabol.made my face like a baloon


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

at least half of their gear is bunk

their anavar failed labmax, it was winstrol

I have it later lab tested for confirmation, it was in fact 5 mg winstrol in what was supposed to be 10 mg anavar.

stay away from them


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> How was the pip of t400?
> 
> I give up on it bcos of pip and after every each inj test flu symptoms (carrier oil didn't agree with me?)


No PIP at all pal it goes in nice and easy as well... Maybe that's a bad sign though seen as its meant to have 400mg/ml which I would have thought would have been a bitch to jab??



Sebbek said:


> How was the pip of t400?
> 
> I give up on it bcos of pip and after every each inj test flu symptoms (carrier oil didn't agree with me?)


No PIP at all pal it goes in nice and easy as well... Maybe that's a bad sign though seen as its meant to have 400mg/ml which I would have thought would have been a bitch to jab??


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Byro89 said:


> No PIP at all pal it goes in nice and easy as well... Maybe that's a bad sign though seen as its meant to have 400mg/ml which I would have thought would have been a bitch to jab??
> 
> No PIP at all pal it goes in nice and easy as well... Maybe that's a bad sign though seen as its meant to have 400mg/ml which I would have thought would have been a bitch to jab??


How far you in it?


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ah I'm off nearly 8 weeks now pal... Gained about 3 1/2 kg of lean tissue over 6 weeks


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

JNape25 said:


> shite lab. I used my entire cycle based on their stuff. 2x sustatex and 1x test cyp and 1x test e.
> 
> Got all cycles worth at once hence why I continued to use despite being s**t. Would recommend everyone avoids. I'll be changing lab next cycle.


I went from Biosira to Bioniche and I thought was good switch

Now I switched to Onyx and I'm really happy

First two r under dose at best


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> I went from Biosira to Bioniche and I thought was good switch
> 
> Now I switched to Onyx and I'm really happy
> 
> First two r under dose at best


whats bioniche like mate can get that lab at good price but you think its worth giving it a miss ?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

scouser85 said:


> whats bioniche like mate can get that lab at good price but you think its worth giving it a miss ?


I would give a miss

Feels under big time compared to my current Onyx at least


----------

